# does cycling kill upper body muscle?



## star84 (13 Feb 2013)

hello guys i have a question and hope more experience cyclist here wuld help.. its been a month now since i started cycling and im enjoying it everyday i jus wanna get on the saddle and ride though we all have defferent reasons why we get into cycling mine is the fun and to keep fit as i get bored going to the gym so quick.. before i started cycling i have a nice upper body build from previous weight lifting,big arms and chest no 6pack though lol so i thought with cycling i can work on my belly,tigh/leg after a month now i can see improvement on my legs and tighs also my belly is no longer big as it use to be but i notice that my arms are getting thin and muscles are going which i dont like..some of my friends who havent seen me for some weeks saw me few days ago and the first thing they said to me was boi you have lost alot of weight...my question is how do i cycle and still retain my upper body muscle or even get them bigger..thanks


----------



## amaferanga (13 Feb 2013)

You're probably losing the blubber from your upper body.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Feb 2013)

Pretty simple. Use it or lose it


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Feb 2013)

If you want to retain your big arms you need to lift!


----------



## Chris Norton (13 Feb 2013)

If you have given up your usual routine and simply cycling, you will lose your existing body shape. If you simply stop all exercise you will find your upper body would get smaller slower than if you cycle because your energy is being used by the legs in cycling and breathing muscles. If you simply stop then your not redirecting the work load.

If you just want a decent work out from cycling then you need to mix weights with aerobic. However, if your aim is cycle racing then your body shape is gonna change. Accept it and love that saddle.


----------



## addictfreak (13 Feb 2013)

^^^^ this


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Pretty simple. Use it or lose it


I hesitate to agree with T.M.H.N.E.T, but ...






... I agree with T.M.H.N.E.T!  

My arms were bigger than I expected them to be given how little I thought I was using them, but then I realised that I had to pull very hard on the handlebars every time I dragged my lardy body up the steep hills round here.

If you are only cycling on the flat and not doing any specific upper body exercise, why _wouldn't_ your arm muscles get smaller?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Feb 2013)

Try riding fixed gear up hill a lot, that will help the upper body stay toned. Uses the core muscles more, weirdly more than ss, dunno why.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Feb 2013)

Skinny arms are more aero!


----------



## ayceejay (13 Feb 2013)

Muscle is not all beef, stored within muscle are two energy sources (glycogen and fat) you have been using these stored sources by the sound of it without replenishing aftr your ride.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Feb 2013)

ayceejay said:


> Muscle is not all beef, stored within muscle are two energy sources (glycogen and fat) you have been using these stored sources by the sound of it without replenishing aftr your ride.


Nothing to do with metabolizing actual muscle tissue of course.


----------



## ayceejay (13 Feb 2013)

Wow! how predictable is that?
Personally I find advice offered on the internet a poor substitute for the advice one might get from a professional. Most who answer a question do it in the spirit of "this is what I have found in my experience", when I have received advice of this nature I use this as a kind of Coles notes and do some research of my own. I imagine star 84 will do the same with everything that has been posted here rather than assume that within it is his definitive answer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Skinny arms are more aero!


Unless you're Chris Froome out of the saddle, in which case you're a stick insect engaged in mortal battle.


----------



## Herbie (13 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Skinny arms are more aero!


 
thats why pro cyclists are so slim up top....i've never seen a fat pro biker although Sir Chris Hoy is no lightweight


----------



## star84 (13 Feb 2013)

anyway mayb my arms muscle were just only fat or something though i am not a fat person but my arms are big...i started liftiing when i was 13 so i kinda of grew with that shape and if im honest i havent been to the gym for the past 2yrs but i still look like someone that goes to the gym regularly and when i do go to the gym i dont have to do alot for my muscle to get bigger again beside the reason i stoped going to the gym was becos i get too big even if i only lift for a week or 2 the only way someone can tell i dont use the gym regularly is my belly...i love cycling and would love to continue i jus dont want to be skinny like the pro cyclist i jus want to retain my upper body muscle and also achieve a nice cyclist tighs/legs...would regular push up help ???


----------



## Becs (13 Feb 2013)

just lift some decent weights twice a week


----------



## slowmotion (14 Feb 2013)

Get rid of your mirror???


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Feb 2013)

ayceejay said:


> Wow! how predictable is that?
> Personally I find advice offered on the internet a poor substitute for the advice one might get from a professional. Most who answer a question do it in the spirit of "this is what I have found in my experience", when I have received advice of this nature I use this as a kind of Coles notes and do some research of my own. I imagine star 84 will do the same with everything that has been posted here rather than assume that within it is his definitive answer.


So you're saying it's ok to post any old rubbish or anecdote because curious OP's will do their own research.

Yeah ok!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Feb 2013)

Herbie said:


> thats why pro cyclists are so slim up top....i've never seen a fat pro biker although Sir Chris Hoy is no lightweight


Depends on the cyclists goal i think.

Greipel has a very toned upper body and muscular arms. This completely hinders his climbing as muscle weighs a considerable amount. On the flat though, his forte, he can use his upper body strength to help transfer as much power as possible through the pedals. 
The guys that want to climb with the best have to have as little unwanted body weight as possible in an effort to have the best power to weight ratio. Hence the skinny upper body and well under 10% body fat. Less power needed to go fast upward. 

Some of the sprinters lose 10-15 minutes in mountain stages. Even "do it alls" like Sagan can't keep up with the out and out climbers because of his build. 

Some GC contenders get so skinny up top that i am sure they are anorexic. Funnily enough some cyclists do confess to having eating disorders.


----------



## GrasB (14 Feb 2013)

Cycling in it's self doesn't cause upper body muscle loss. It's just that as an exercise cycling doesn't stress the upper body that much. You're slimming down is simply because you're not taxing the muscles enough to keep that muscle mass. So add a weight lifting session once or twice a week into your schedule.


----------



## Ningishzidda (14 Feb 2013)

At the gym I attend, there is a Hand Bike machine. its one of the clever ones where you can have the cranks opposite or together.
DON'T use this machine after eggs and beans on toast.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Feb 2013)

star84 said:


> hello guys i have a question and hope more experience cyclist here wuld help.. its been a month now since i started cycling and im enjoying it everyday i jus wanna get on the saddle and ride though we all have defferent reasons why we get into cycling mine is the fun and to keep fit as i get bored going to the gym so quick.. before i started cycling i have a nice upper body build from previous weight lifting,big arms and chest no 6pack though lol so i thought with cycling i can work on my belly,tigh/leg after a month now i can see improvement on my legs and tighs also my belly is no longer big as it use to be but i notice that my arms are getting thin and muscles are going which i dont like..some of my friends who havent seen me for some weeks saw me few days ago and the first thing they said to me was boi you have lost alot of weight...my question is how do i cycle and still retain my upper body muscle or even get them bigger..thanks


It is really difficult to lose weight (hopefully body fat) and also keep all muscle, especially if you are quite a big chap. 
With cycling and weight lifting you will need a balanced diet specific to your needs/workload.

For example if you cycle and weight train on a reduced calorie diet, you may not be getting enough protein to aid muscle repair. The result would be a loss on muscle size. 
The flip side of this is if you eat too much then you might not lose weight but your muscle mass will remain or even grow. 

The hardest part is getting it just right but it is more than achievable by sticking to a plan and monitoring weight along with waist, chest arm size etc. Keep a log if you like. 

Personally i think you will lose some mass up top but with a combination of good nutrition, cardio/cycling and core/upper body work, you will be the artist in charge of how your body is sculpted.


----------



## Ningishzidda (14 Feb 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> It is really difficult to lose weight (hopefully body fat) and also keep all muscle, especially if you are quite a big chap.
> With cycling and weight lifting you will need a balanced diet specific to your needs/workload.
> 
> For example if you cycle and weight train on a reduced calorie diet, you may not be getting enough protein to aid muscle repair. The result would be a loss on muscle size.
> ...


 
+1
Firstly, you need to know how much protein your body can absorb in a day. Any extra will be stored. Then get a number for the carbs you need in a day. Any extra will be stored.
Eat carbs before, and protein after.
Analogy - put fuel in the tank before the race, and rebuild the engine after.

One advisory amount of protein is 2g per kg of muscle that has been exercised. NOT 2g per kg of all your muscle. Except if you perform an 'all body workout'. The other advice is 'not more than 25g of protein in each meal'.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (14 Feb 2013)

..i want to work on getting my upper body as fit as my lower body...got a lower back issue so im getting in the pool.


----------



## Ningishzidda (14 Feb 2013)

Do a 'split routine'.
Day 1, Arms. Day 3, Chest & Shoulders. Day 5, Back and Abs. Day 2, 4 and 6, Ride a bike hard.


----------



## star84 (14 Feb 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Get rid of your mirror???


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Feb 2013)

I can only speak for myself, but a few years of weights gave me a fairly beefy upper body, all of which has now gone, my chest is flatter than it was pre-teens!

But cycling is my only exercise and I'm quite happy to have lost upper bulk.


----------



## 4F (14 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I can only speak for myself, but a few years of weights gave me a fairly beefy upper body, all of which has now gone, my chest is flatter than it was pre-teens!
> 
> But cycling is my only exercise and I'm quite happy to have lost upper bulk.


 
Yep I will agree that you are pigeon chested


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> Yep I will agree that you are pigeon chested


 
I miss my boobies.


----------



## SquareDaff (14 Feb 2013)

As some others have said - if you're still doing exercises on your upper body you'll probably find that it's not muscle you're losing but the fat surrounding it. I was/still am quite well built on top. I've adjusted my training since cycling distances rather than just commuting and have noticed my overall shape change. I, like you, seem to have lost a good percentage of bulk from the upper body, which in my case seems to have been redistributed to a fair set of leg muscles. But although I've lost bulk on the top half I haven't lost any strength.

Personally I like it that way and IMO it looks better on me and I know I feel better. What anyone else thinks I don't really care!!


----------



## star84 (14 Feb 2013)

thanks guys i appericiate all your advice btw i think as our faces are defferent so our minds and bodies are..this might sound weird but since i was born i have never watch what i eat i eat anything i feel like eatin at any given time sometimes i even eat in the mid night.i have a friend who will never eat once its pass 7pm and still get fat while me that doesnt watch my intake looks more athletic than him the only area i notice fat is my face and belly and thanks to cycling now my belly is getting flat really quick infact after eating my belly doesnt shoot out as it use to and this is jus from cycling for only a month let alone in 6months boi i guess i will get 8packs and not even 6 ...this is what im thinking/planing i will continue cycling as i want that nice looking cyclist tighs/legs and i will get some dumbells and do push up every morning and evening,30 to an hour TT session everyday if i can btw i wrk from home so there is more than enough time for that and on weekends 60 to 100 miles ride meaning 30-50 each on saturdays/sundays, sounds like a good plan??


----------



## star84 (14 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> As some others have said - if you're still doing exercises on your upper body you'll probably find that it's not muscle you're losing but the fat surrounding it. I was/still am quite well built on top. I've adjusted my training since cycling distances rather than just commuting and have noticed my overall shape change. I, like you, seem to have lost a good percentage of bulk from the upper body, which in my case seems to have been redistributed to a fair set of leg muscles. But although I've lost bulk on the top half I haven't lost any strength.
> 
> Personally I like it that way and IMO it looks better on me and I know I feel better. What anyone else thinks I don't really care!!


 
yea i get what you mean if im honest cycling is the only exercise i feel more encouraged to do at anytime is very enjoyable,i love the fresh air the spinning the hill challenges strenght/lively feeling after a long ride and all the benefit of it i never thought i would love this much ,im jus shock at how much bulk have lost in just a month if i can lost this much in a month what would happen in 6months lol i will try defferent things jus to retain atleast 50 to 60% upper body muscle as i dont want my arms/chest to disapear as i still wanna look


----------



## Herzog (14 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> ...my chest is flatter than it was pre-teens!


 
What happened in your teenage years? Something you're not telling us?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Feb 2013)

Herzog said:


> What happened in your teenage years? Something you're not telling us?


 
I self-trained as a champion pie-eater.


----------



## star84 (14 Feb 2013)

Herzog said:


> What happened in your teenage years? Something you're not telling us?


 
 u guys r killin me


----------



## montage (14 Feb 2013)

Pressing the shift or the caps lock key once in a while will give your forearms a bit more of a workout, give that a go!


----------



## spaceman77 (1 Dec 2013)

After Cycling only 100 miles a week (which is not a lot) for one month , I started seeing smaller arms. It seems leg muscles require so much blood-flow,, that fingers begin to numb. But that stopped after about a month.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Dec 2013)

There was a guy in my old club who had been a power-lifter. He joined the club inititially to gain cardio fitness, but soon found be had the legs and the attitude to be a pretty serious rider. He was 16-stone of muscle when he joined and dropped to 12-stone within a year, mostly from the upper body, and the following season was regional road-race champion. Unfortunately family-commitments prevented him for taking it further...


----------



## Davidc (1 Dec 2013)

Common problem.

When it bothered me (many years ago) I used to go swimming twice a week and do 1km breast stroke plus 1km crawl each session, taking care not to use too much leg power.

Worked quite well.


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ..i want to work on getting my upper body as fit as my lower body...got a lower back issue so im getting in the pool.


I now swim 3 hours per week, certainly seems to be helping some of the old age aches stay at bay.


----------



## Dusty Bin (1 Dec 2013)

Does cycling kill upper body muscle? - no!
Does cycling improve upper body muscle? - no!
If I want to improve as a cyclist, should I be even remotely concerned about this? - no!!


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Dec 2013)

Gym....2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Dec 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> Gym....2 or 3 times a week.


Just turn up then leave again? That'll do!


----------



## cyberknight (1 Dec 2013)

Come and load door impact beams half the day , that will keep your upper body going


----------



## 400bhp (1 Dec 2013)

Another question posed on a smartphone.


----------



## captainhastings (1 Dec 2013)

I just do few sets of press ups 3 times a week the reason being when I ran a lot I was getting very skinny but now I bike instead of run I just continue with the press ups just habit really


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Dec 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Just turn up then leave again? That'll do!


If you like.


----------



## thebigcountry (2 Dec 2013)

star84 said:


> hello guys i have a question and hope more experience cyclist here wuld help.. its been a month now since i started cycling and im enjoying it everyday i jus wanna get on the saddle and ride though we all have defferent reasons why we get into cycling mine is the fun and to keep fit as i get bored going to the gym so quick.. before i started cycling i have a nice upper body build from previous weight lifting,big arms and chest no 6pack though lol so i thought with cycling i can work on my belly,tigh/leg after a month now i can see improvement on my legs and tighs also my belly is no longer big as it use to be but i notice that my arms are getting thin and muscles are going which i dont like..some of my friends who havent seen me for some weeks saw me few days ago and the first thing they said to me was boi you have lost alot of weight...my question is how do i cycle and still retain my upper body muscle or even get them bigger..thanks



If you lose weight, then it will appear you have lost muscle size, but it's maybe just fat you've lost (presuming your still lifting weights). I keep a balance between my fitness activities. I have a swimming pool at home and i know if i overdo my swims, the weight falls of me.


----------



## michaelcycle (2 Dec 2013)

star84 said:


> my question is how do i cycle and still retain my upper body muscle or even get them bigger..thanks



If you want to retain what you have: weights 2 times a week using an upper body split with a relatively heavy rep range (up to 12 reps). 2-3 sets, calorie level at maintenance.

To grow (presumably the appearance of size) 3 sessions a week at least, rep range which favours sacroplasmic hypertrophy (so 8-12 reps), 3 sets at least, calorie surplus.

You should know that there are different types of hypertrophy (muscle growth.) The type that bodybuilders / fitness models favour is sacroplasmic - in essence an increase in the fluid around muscle fibres which give the appearance of large muscles (although they may not be in fact that strong which depends on myofibrillar hypertrophy).

The problem is you lose size quite quickly when you stop training because the fluid quickly dissipates (as opposed to the actual muscle fibres). This is what I believe has happened to you. It wasn't really the cycling at all (although some people may tell you that...)


----------



## madpensioner (3 Dec 2013)

star84 said:


> hello guys i have a question and hope more experience cyclist here wuld help.. its been a month now since i started cycling and im enjoying it everyday i jus wanna get on the saddle and ride though we all have defferent reasons why we get into cycling mine is the fun and to keep fit as i get bored going to the gym so quick.. before i started cycling i have a nice upper body build from previous weight lifting,big arms and chest no 6pack though lol so i thought with cycling i can work on my belly,tigh/leg after a month now i can see improvement on my legs and tighs also my belly is no longer big as it use to be but i notice that my arms are getting thin and muscles are going which i dont like..some of my friends who havent seen me for some weeks saw me few days ago and the first thing they said to me was boi you have lost alot of weight...my question is how do i cycle and still retain my upper body muscle or even get them bigger..thanks


Ive been weight training for 40 years - marathon running - long distance walking - and for the last 5yrs long distance cycling.
Allthough all the sports quoted involve the legs - it is important to strengthen the upper body especially the lower back muscles - you only need to use light
weights. With respect to the legs - squats using heavy weights. Believe me it works - Iam 73yrs of age and cycling 5000 miles a year which includes a few 100s 
Cheers - Leigh ( mad pensioner )


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> Ive been weight training for 40 years - marathon running - long distance walking - and for the last 5yrs long distance cycling.
> Allthough all the sports quoted involve the legs - it is important to strengthen the upper body especially the lower back muscles - you only need to use light
> weights. With respect to the legs - squats using heavy weights. Believe me it works - Iam 73yrs of age and cycling 5000 miles a year which includes a few 100s
> Cheers - Leigh ( mad pensioner )



That's a good mileage for your age, but it's wrong to recommend weights to everyone simply because they work for you at 73. In general, it is not necessary to use weights of any type in order to improve as a cyclist.


----------



## Irish_Marty (3 Dec 2013)

Cardio burns muscle. It's as simple as that really.


----------



## madpensioner (3 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> That's a good mileage for your age, but it's wrong to recommend weights to everyone simply because they work for you at 73. In general, it is not necessary to use weights of any type in order to improve as a cyclist.





Dusty Bin said:


> That's a good mileage for your age, but it's wrong to recommend weights to everyone simply because they work for you at 73. In general, it is not necessary to use weights of any type in order to improve as a cyclist.


Thankyou for your comments - it is niether right or wrong to recommend anything - if i was forcing someone to do what i do - that would be wrong.
Could you please tell me why it is wrong - I would like to know what your alternative recommendation would be.
Cheers - Leigh


----------



## uclown2002 (3 Dec 2013)

Irish_Marty said:


> Cardio burns muscle. It's as simple as that really.


It does? It is? Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2013)

Irish_Marty said:


> Cardio burns muscle. It's as simple as that really.


So what we want is to develop some muscles so we can use them for doing interesting and strenuous activities, such as cycling, but then we had better avoid actually using them because they would be burned up and then we wouldn't be able to use them in the future? 

Doesn't look like Cancellara does much cardio ...


----------



## Irish_Marty (3 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> So what we want is to develop some muscles so we can use them for doing interesting and strenuous activities, such as cycling, but then we had better avoid actually using them because they would be burned up and then we wouldn't be able to use them in the future?
> 
> Doesn't look like Cancellara does much cardio ...
> 
> View attachment 33517


He clearly lifts weights. It's a fact that cardio burns fat and muscle and i'm not even going to get into an argument about it. Google it if you want to, not that you should have to.


----------



## Irish_Marty (3 Dec 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> It does? It is? Thanks for enlightening me.


You're welcome.


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> Thankyou for your comments - it is niether right or wrong to recommend anything - if i was forcing someone to do what i do - that would be wrong.
> Could you please tell me why it is wrong - I would like to know what your alternative recommendation would be.
> Cheers - Leigh



It may well be right for you at 73 to push some weights - but in general terms, weight training offers no benefit to someone's ability to ride a bike.


----------



## VamP (3 Dec 2013)

Irish_Marty said:


> He clearly lifts weights. It's a fact that cardio burns fat and muscle and i'm not even going to get into an argument about it. Google it if you want to, not that you should have to.


 
Maybe you should google it. 

This is the first hit


by Scooby Werkstatt - in 1,255 Google+ circles
*Cardio* does not *burn muscle*, this stupid myth will just not die. Crash diets and bad nutrition *burn muscle*, not *cardio*. *Cardio* can help you gain *muscle*


Cardio does not burn muscle, there is no metabolic pathway for it to do so. If Cancellara does weights, he will do some corrective stuff in the off-season. Road cyclists don't do weights as a rule, it's pointless.

Maybe you were being ironic and I missed it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Dec 2013)

Oh dear


----------



## Irish_Marty (3 Dec 2013)

VamP said:


> Maybe you should google it.
> 
> This is the first hit
> 
> ...



Issues relating to cardio and overtraining revolve around intensity and frequency. Simply put, the more cardio you do, and the more intense it is, the more your strength and growth will be negatively affected due to excessive stresses put on both the central nervous system and muscles being worked (usually the legs get it the worst).
I think the positives of including cardio when you’re bulking clearly outweigh the negatives, especially considering the fact that the negatives are easily dealt with.
I guess different people have different things to say about it and me and you who are just reading what others have to say about it will just have to choose who we agree with because wether you can admit it or not and I know I can we're both ignorant when it comes to the science of building muscle.


----------



## VamP (3 Dec 2013)

Irish_Marty said:


> ....*we're both ignorant when it comes to the science of building muscle.*


 
That's a bit of a wild and wrong guess on your part.


----------



## Irish_Marty (3 Dec 2013)

VamP said:


> That's a bit of a wild and wrong guess on your part.


I have my doubts. If you knew your stuff you would not of past me something you read of google. You would of jumped at the chance to tell of you're knowledge.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Dec 2013)

Irish_Marty said:


> I have my doubts. If you knew your stuff you would not of past me something you read of google. *You would of jumped at the chance to tell of you're knowledge.*



And you would have demanded some "evidence" which would have inevitably come from searching the internet, rather than scanning in a page of book, so he was just getting to the point!


----------



## VamP (3 Dec 2013)

Irish_Marty said:


> I have my doubts. If you knew your stuff you would not of past me something you read of google. You would of jumped at the chance to tell of you're knowledge.


 
Nothing to do with your invitation to google it then?  When the very first hit says the exact opposite? Maybe I just jumped at the chance to show your suggestion to be nonsensical.

Endurance sports use blood glucose and muscle glycogen as preferred sources of fuel. They will also use body stores of lipids (but this is a more difficult pathway, and will not provide as rapid access to fuel). The metabolic pathway that will breakdown muscle protein for fuel is only engaged in extreme situations, such as fasting for a number of days. Which is not a situation that arises in endurance sports. Maybe read this. It's the chapter on substrate availability and utilization that you want. Although you might benefit from reading the whole thing


----------



## Linford (3 Dec 2013)

If it helps, the hills I am cycling around here (well one in particular) played a major factor in knackering my shoulder due to the amount of effort needed to hold the bike and pedal up the 30+% gradient.


----------



## simon.r (3 Dec 2013)

Has anyone mentioned MTB'ing yet? 

I'm not suggesting a few miles on a bridleway will substitute for weightlifting in a gym, but riding reasonably technical off road trails works the upper body a lot more than road riding IME.


----------



## madpensioner (3 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> It may well be right for you at 73 to push some weights - but in general terms, weight training offers no benefit to someone's ability to ride a bike.


I must tell Bradley Wiggins to get rid of his gym - its built on to the side of his bungalow . He uses weights during the winter - it strengthens his back muscles . He also uses squats to strengthen his thighs
I only take advice from the experts.
Cheers - Leigh


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> I must tell Bradley Wiggins to get rid of his gym - its built on to the side of his bungalow . He uses weights during the winter - it strengthens his back muscles . He also uses squats to strengthen his thighs
> I only take advice from the experts.
> Cheers - Leigh


Of which Bradley is not one.


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2013)

He's quite good at cycling though and has a staff of experts to advise him presumably


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> I must tell Bradley Wiggins to get rid of his gym - its built on to the side of his bungalow . He uses weights during the winter - it strengthens his back muscles . He also uses squats to strengthen his thighs
> I only take advice from the experts.
> Cheers - Leigh



I'm not really interested in what 'Bradley' does, to be fair. People lift weights for all kinds of reasons - but impoving cycling performance generally isn't one of them. Perhaps you could tell me the specific benefit to be gained by strengthening the thigh muscles?


----------



## DooDah (3 Dec 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Come and load door impact beams half the day , that will keep your upper body going


Yeah, or oak framing in France. I could do with a hand, or two big arms


----------



## madpensioner (3 Dec 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Of which Bradley is not one.


If he isnt - who is ???


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> If he isnt - who is ???



Anecdotal evidence of cyclists pushing weights is not proof that it is the right thing to do. What other evidence do you have? I have asked you already, but you seem to be ignoring my questions...


----------



## madpensioner (3 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I'm not really interested in what 'Bradley' does, to be fair. People lift weights for all kinds of reasons - but impoving cycling performance generally isn't one of them. Perhaps you could tell me the specific benefit to be gained by strengthening the thigh muscles?


Here endeth the lesson - the editor


----------



## madpensioner (3 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Anecdotal evidence of cyclists pushing weights is not proof that it is the right thing to do. What other evidence do you have? I have asked you already, but you seem to be ignoring my questions...


Im sorry you do not understand - you obviously do not agree with me - ive used it for 40 years - and will continue to do so - i am still waiting
for you to tell me why it is no good - and what is your recommendation - you have not made one yet - it is so easy to be critical without construction
If you have not got one - Here endeth the lesson - the editor


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> Im sorry you do not understand - you obviously do not agree with me - ive used it for 40 years - and will continue to do so - i am still waiting
> for you to tell me why it is no good - and what is your recommendation - you have not made one yet - it is so easy to be critical without construction
> If you have not got one - Here endeth the lesson - the editor



The average pedal forces required, for instance, on a typical TdF mountain stage are around 25kg through each pedal. That kind of force requirement can already be met by almost any sedentary individual, with no cycle training whatsoever. That amount of pedal force is significantly less than most people's own bodyweights. The real trick is in training your aerobic system to continually push 25kg at a relatively high cadence for several hours each day.

So why on earth you think it might be a good idea for cyclists to go to the gym to increase leg strength is a bit of a mystery, tbh.

ps - I don't really get this 'the editor' bit....


----------



## madpensioner (3 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I'm not really interested in what 'Bradley' does, to be fair. People lift weights for all kinds of reasons - but impoving cycling performance generally isn't one of them. Perhaps you could tell me the specific benefit to be gained by strengthening the thigh muscles?





Dusty Bin said:


> The average pedal forces required, for instance, on a typical TdF mountain stage are around 25kg through each pedal. That kind of force requirement can already be met by almost any sedentary individual, with no cycle training whatsoever. That amount of pedal force is significantly less than most people's own bodyweights. The real trick is in training your aerobic system to continually push 25kg at a relatively high cadence for several hours each day.
> 
> So why on earth you think it might be a good idea for cyclists to go to the gym to increase leg strength is a bit of a mystery, tbh.


Squats in the gym has improved my leg strength - fact - if that is a mystery to you - well so be it -
from what you have just said you knew what your answer was going to be all along - why didnt you say that in the first place - instead of being highly
critical of me without being constructive - I could now say to you prove it - I started the thread by stating my 40 years of experience - which has been of benifit to me !!!!
-If you want a drawnout argument - become an MP - at my age i do not need it


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> Squats in the gym has improved my leg strength - fact - -



Well, obviously.


----------



## madpensioner (3 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Well, obviously.


Thank god for that - I said that in the first place -
if you want a drawnout argument - become an MP - I do not need it at my age


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> If he isnt - who is ???


You aren't for a start, but the team of people around Sir Brad certainly are and he does what he's told by them.



madpensioner said:


> Squats in the gym has improved my leg strength - fact -


Yes it is fact. It's also fact that the majority of cyclists time would be better spent training specifically. You on the other hand have a bye due to age, where weights offer a host of benefits - few of which directly apply to cycling performance but general health.



> from what you have just said you knew what your answer was going to be all along - why didnt you say that in the first place - instead of being highly
> critical of me without being constructive -


You could graciously accept that you are incorrect and bow out of the thread without attempting to backtrack. You really didn't help yourself.



> I could now say to you prove it -


All the proof you need is out there.



> I started the thread by stating my *40 years of experience - which has been of benifit to me !!!!*
> -If you want a drawnout argument - become an MP - at my age i do not need it


How so? The answers to this question are well known too, I'd expect you to know them.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I'm not really interested in what 'Bradley' does, to be fair. People lift weights for all kinds of reasons - but impoving cycling performance generally isn't one of them. *Perhaps you could tell me the specific benefit to be gained by strengthening the thigh muscles?*



How else do you earn a nickname like Quadzilla!


----------



## madpensioner (4 Dec 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You aren't for a start, but the team of people around Sir Brad certainly are and he does what he's told by them.
> 
> 
> Yes it is fact. It's also fact that the majority of cyclists time would be better spent training specifically. You on the other hand have a bye due to age, where weights offer a host of benefits - few of which directly apply to cycling performance but general health.
> ...


I am not disagreeing with what dusty bin has said - only with the way he/she discussed it


----------



## Dusty Bin (4 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> I am not disagreeing with what dusty bin has said - only with the way he/she discussed it



You need to have a look back at some of your replies, before you start criticising mine...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2013)

Guys, please all wind it all in and agree to disagree ok.

Thanks.


----------



## madpensioner (4 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> You need to have a look back at some of your replies, before you start criticising mine...


Tut Tut


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> Tut Tut





Paraphrase of ianrauk said:


> wind it all in


----------



## Irish_Marty (4 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> And you would have demanded some "evidence" which would have inevitably come from searching the internet, rather than scanning in a page of book, so he was just getting to the point!


Exactly my point. We search for answers when we're ignorant. I called him ignorant and he says he wasn't.


----------



## thebigcountry (4 Dec 2013)

madpensioner said:


> Ive been weight training for 40 years - marathon running - long distance walking - and for the last 5yrs long distance cycling.
> Allthough all the sports quoted involve the legs - it is important to strengthen the upper body especially the lower back muscles - you only need to use light
> weights. With respect to the legs - squats using heavy weights. Believe me it works - Iam 73yrs of age and cycling 5000 miles a year which includes a few 100s
> Cheers - Leigh ( mad pensioner )



In my view, and many others, weight training is one of the best things a human can do. Like you said, even very light weights that anyone at different levels can manage. Look up BILL PEARL, hes a famous bodybuilder from way back, hes in his 80s now, he still gets photos taken and has a body that most 20 year olds would do anything for (except work out with weights) thats too much like hard work of course). Well done mate.


----------



## Irish_Marty (5 Dec 2013)

VamP said:


> Endurance sports use blood glucose and muscle glycogen as preferred sources of fuel. They will also use body stores of lipids (but this is a more difficult pathway, and will not provide as rapid access to fuel). The metabolic pathway that will breakdown muscle protein for fuel is only engaged in extreme situations, such as fasting for a number of days. Which is not a situation that arises in endurance sports. Maybe read this. It's the chapter on substrate availability and utilization that you want. Although you might benefit from reading the whole thing



You ever hear of Tachyons ? Maybe someday the entire world will believe the fastest thing known to man is Tachyons and not light.

Theories - tut tut


----------



## VamP (5 Dec 2013)

Maybe you can use tachyons for fuel


----------



## GuardTwin (5 Dec 2013)

You don't lose the upper body muscle as such because you're constantly contracting the muscles for your front and back, it does not cause too much stress to the upper body and will always engage the muscle but for some people are wanting to target that area this will not be enough. 

For you I recommend to keep your upper body training which you can also do without expensive weights, I'm a gym instructor and I use affordable weights at home to keep my training when I feel my gym is not an environment I want and I enjoy achieving the goals that some people decide to go overly expensive on their gear when it is not always the best thing to do.


----------

